# Anyone every try azoo plant grow substrate before?



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Happy new year everyone!

Looking to change my substrate from medium size gravel to something more plant friendly. I have a friend using this stuff and speaks wonders about it however, it is quite pricey and no one seems to carry it locally. Anyone know if it's worth splurging or is there a more affordable route to go with the same look/outcome? tia!

AZOO Plant Grower Bed - Dark | Green Leaf Aquariums


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I just bought some of the Fluval Substrat. It looks promising and is widely available. The Azoo product is not available in Canada and will be hard to bring into Canada legally.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i believe the azoo product is available from Roberto's pet habitat in coquitlam....


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

I think they carry some of the other azoo products but not the substrate. I will give them a call.

CRS fan, how much did that fluval substrate run ya?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

For 8KG (8 litres) at KE, it was $43 including tax. I bought it mainly as a test substrate to compare to ADA Amazonia I and II. I believe Aquariums west sells the 8KG bags for $39.99 and you will also get a chance to visit their beautiful new store !

Warm regards,

Stuart


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

fluval substate eh? i was going to change my substate over from flourite to RSM (red sea max)substrate (flora base?) it looks pretty much the same as the two types of subs you guys mentioned.. and is around the same price


----------

